# Cat got randy with my handy?



## Mike710_0 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi guys!

Not sure what happened with my cat Paddy today but me + my partner were watching TV, next mintue he grabs her arm/hand and wouldnt let go. He was making these funny meow/squeeking sounds+also bighting her. I soon got him off but it wa all pretty strange!

Would I be right in saying he was trying to have his wicked way? Hes an indoor cat and we havent had him neutered as hes never sprayed. Plus think it'd be cruel to have it done to him.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Just get him done. It's not cruel for them at all, that's just putting human emotion and opinion on an animal.

Just because he's not spraying now doesn't mean he won't start. If a calling female comes into the area, your little man might try ANYTHING to get out and meet the 'lucky lady'. If he does get out, chances you might not see him for a good few days either while he's 'sowing his wild oats'.

It would just make life a lot easier to get him done.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

I would recommend getting him done aswell, otherwise he may get worse, my boy was castrated recently, and he was back boucning the walls 2 hours later x


----------



## Mike710_0 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for your replys. This is only the 2nd time hes done this other than that hes been fine.

I do have to say though he does have some hyper moments running around alot but I viewed this as normal cat behaviour


----------



## notsure (Sep 2, 2011)

Definitely sounds like its time to get him the snip.

Take a look at this excellent post to see why it's a good idea:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/140588-reasons-spay-neuters-your-pets.html

It definitely isn't cruel to get him done - my two boys were done last Wednesday - we dropped them off at 8am and the vet called us by 12 to say they were already ready to come home - other than being a little wobbly on their feet at first, and a littel more quiet & sleepy that day, they have been fine - by morning they were tearing round the house again as if nothing had happened.

I doubt they know or care what they are missing and I know they will live a happier, safer life without the distraction of those pesky hormones.


----------



## anotheruser (Aug 17, 2011)

And it's the hormones that are the problem.

Anther question to throw into the bag is this: Is it more cruel to have him wanting to mate but not allowing him?


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

With male cats, they don't even open them up - Treacle didn't even need stitches!! It's just a very quick and simple procedure to get him the snip. My Jumpy is booked for Friday because he's started the mating behaviour


----------



## Crushmer (Nov 14, 2011)

Better get him done asap. He will start spraying some time and if you only decide to neuter him after he started to spray there is always a possibility that he will not stop spraying. Then you'll have a real problem! 
And like "anotheruser" said: "Is it more cruel to have him wanting to mate but not allowing him" I definitely think it is not at all cruel to have him neutered, but it is in a way cruel to not get him neuter when he is not going to be mating, it is very frustrating for them. He was most likely taking out his frustrations on your partner.


----------



## Mike710_0 (Aug 5, 2010)

Got Paddy booked in to be done this Sunday. Still not 100% sure im doing the right thing. I personally cant see him spraying. Hes 2 years old now. Have had 2 male cats before of similiar age and they never did it.

If I do get him done will he have to wear a cone thing? I say this as hes not a very tolerant cat and hates change. I know he wont be happy.

I do take onboard everything you guys have said though


----------



## spacedementia (Nov 18, 2011)

Charlie had no scars, no stitches, no cone, no nothing  however they do it it's very quick and easy!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Pleased you have Paddy booked in to be neutered  You ARE doing the right thing for you boy. 

Let us know how he gets on.


----------



## Mike710_0 (Aug 5, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> Pleased you have Paddy booked in to be neutered  You ARE doing the right thing for you boy.
> 
> Let us know how he gets on.


Thanks and yes I will do. Hes very special to me and my partner. Just dont like the fact of stressing him. Am sure you understand.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Mike710_0 said:


> Thanks and yes I will do. Hes very special to me and my partner. Just dont like the fact of stressing him. Am sure you understand.


Try not to worry too much, easier said than done I know, I'm one of the worlds worst worriers and I'm sure you and your partner are the same. He will be just fine


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

He will be much happier when he is done. 
He will no longer feel unfulfilled, as he will no longer feel the urge.
And there is no way he would have been able to fulfill his urge. He must have felt extremely frustrated to try to have a go at your partner's arm......

So far, you have been lucky there have been no females in heat in your neighbourhood. If there had been, he would have gone stark raving mad with frustration. ANS you would have run a very real risk of him escaping and starting to roam far and wide in search of more mates.

You will find all the information you need about neutering in this thread..
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/221379-neutering-indoor-cat.html


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Mike710_0 said:


> . Plus think it'd be cruel to have it done to him.


its not cruel to neuter a pet lol, who gave you that idea  whats cruel is breeding and supporting the homeless issue with them, I know you arent but others are.


----------



## Mike710_0 (Aug 5, 2010)

Well Paddy is back safe and well. All went ok. Hes a walking a little gingerly but thats to be expected from the anesthetic. Also got him chipped.

Must have been a really traumatic day for him but hopefully he'll be back to normal again soon. Hes on my lap as i write this 

Many thanks for all your replies


----------



## notsure (Sep 2, 2011)

Well done for getting him done, and glad everything went well for him.

You'll probably find by tomorrow he'll be back to his usual self.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

He will be right as rain tomorrow, I bet.
And I expect he will get more affectionate and lovable once the hormones get out of his system, which will take another 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Mike710_0 (Aug 5, 2010)

I didnt half feel sorry for him when we got him back  poor little thing struggled to walk+looked so tired. He so special to us, hes been such a loveable cat


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Pleased all went well for Paddy  He'll be back to his usual self before you know it. Pleased you had him microchipped too 

Would love to see some pics of Paddy


----------



## Mike710_0 (Aug 5, 2010)

Will sort some pics out soon. I know you'll like him, hes very handsome


----------



## Mike710_0 (Aug 5, 2010)

Here he is


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Hiya, 

Paddy looks a lovely cat

Hopefully he's well on the road to recovery for you, its always horrible to see them after anasethic but he'll be soon back to normal, minus the humping!


----------



## Mike710_0 (Aug 5, 2010)

welshjet said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Paddy looks a lovely cat
> 
> Hopefully he's well on the road to recovery for you, its always horrible to see them after anasethic but he'll be soon back to normal, minus the humping!


Thank you and yes he is lovely. Seems more himself today which is good


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

He is a handsome lil man


----------



## Mike710_0 (Aug 5, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> He is a handsome lil man


Thank you


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Paddy is a very :001_wub:handsome:001_wub: young man 

Pleased he is more himself today


----------



## Mike710_0 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you Sarah


----------



## Mike710_0 (Aug 5, 2010)

need advice asap its been 4 days now since his operation and hes been sick quite alot today.going to call the vets in the morning but not sure Whats wrong with him


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Coming to this late and was happy you got your boy neutered but not sure what might be wrong with him. 'Hope someone else can help...*bump*

What are his symptoms exactly?? In the meantime, will pm Ianthe to see if she can help x


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Mike710_0 said:


> need advice asap its been 4 days now since his operation and hes been sick quite alot today.going to call the vets in the morning but not sure Whats wrong with him


Sorry to hear he's vomiting. How is he now? No idea, but hope it's only a one-off episode.


----------



## Mike710_0 (Aug 5, 2010)

Ianthi said:


> Sorry to hear he's vomiting. How is he now? No idea, but hope it's only a one-off episode.


Came home to bit more sick but he seems ok himself. The nightmare is getting the dark stains out of a nice new cream carpet! Not having much joy!

Have got Paddy booked into the vets again. Lets just hope he stops being sick. Been ttold to starve him for 24 hours and only feed him chicken or something bland


----------



## SuzMogs (Mar 19, 2012)

I got quite excited when I found this thread. Yes, I thought, that's what my cat is doing, but I crashed at the first reply 

My 2 yr old boy, *is *spayed. We have 2 boys and they were both spayed as soon as they were old enough, but Merlin is as was said in the OP, doing his best to hump my hand!

It took me a while to work out what he was doing ... lots of purring and the front feet making puddings, but the rear end scrabbling around at my arm! I didn't work it out until I pulled my arm from under him and touched something that I've never seen!!!

So what now? His brother doesn't do this and in 20 years plus of cat ownership, I've never had this happen.


----------

